# However you pronounce it, Antetokounmpo looks pretty good for Bucks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The book on Giannis Antetokounmpo is that he was raw and untested, but he had some good physical tools. Down the line maybe he could be a point forward in the league. The Bucks took him at 15 and this was a guy we weren’t going to have to figure out how to pronounce his name for a few years (Bucks fans struggle to do it, they even struggle to do it in his native Greece).
> 
> Or, maybe we should figure it out now, because in two preseason games he’s been better than advertised.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....it-antetokounmpo-looks-pretty-good-for-bucks/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He's showing some flashes of a great all around game. He's super raw and young right now, but he's got time to grow. Definitely liking this pick so far.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am most impressed with his shot blocking timing and his ridiculous handle for his size. He just looks so comfortable with the ball in his hands in the open court.... Dude definitely has the skillset to be a special player on both ends of the floor, he is going to be a matchup nightmare for opposing sf's.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anybody have the correct phonetic spelling on this guy?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

12 turnovers in 2 games isn't a pretty stat but he looks like he could stick around in the league just from his insane shot blocking.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think he'll improve on the turnovers. His shot blocking is crazy and offensively he has a lot of potential.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Does anybody have the correct phonetic spelling on this guy?


Seriously, I've asked at least a dozen people and there is NO consensus on how to say it. Everyone uses their own witty nickname for him too, not even a consensus there lol

I gotta say, he looks exactly as advertised - super athletic, multi-skilled, and raw as a potato you just dug out and haven't even washed. It's way too small a sample size to make any legit predictions but if he's turning it over a half dozen times every game he's not going to get the minutes to do much for a couple years. He seems like a perfect candidate for the D-league. Let the kid learn from his mistakes and sand down the rough edges of his game. Or rough planes, as it kinda looks now.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This guy fouls a lot.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Best nickname I've heard is Greek Freak. I'm okay with that sticking.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

ChrisWoj said:


> Best nickname I've heard is Greek Freak. I'm okay with that sticking.


I've just been calling him "Alphabet Soup."


----------

